# Sharp aquos smart tv connecting to Internet



## Rickanderdon (Jan 18, 2015)

Re: sharp aquos 70"tv (smart tv) trying to access internet from tv ..The message says "the security target page can not be confirmed. The server certificate has expire. Do you wan to connect? Ok or cancel" What do I do? I want to browse. I wany to download apps. I'm confused. I am able to use netflix. I cant browse.....have full signal to router ...after I select ok ..then asks for user name and password where do I get that info??? Thanks


----------



## KomputerKid (Dec 25, 2014)

If it's a trusted site you're connecting to you can click connect. It'll probably ask you to create an exception for future visits and connect.


----------



## Rickanderdon (Jan 18, 2015)

It's asking for user name and password ...never had to do that before ...used it last aprox a year ago ...not sure if ever had user name /password how do I create new ..thanks


----------

